# Dog blankets



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

In my early chihuahua days, when I was still a novice to owning a chi, I spent more money than I needed to on soft blankets for Tango. He's a burrower and loves nothing more to snuggle into whatever's available. When I first rescued him, I didn't realize chis liked to burrow, so he'd find someone's sweater and burrow into that. Or a pile of dirty laundry on the floor, or whatever  

So I started buying him his own snuggle blankets, but they were typically dog blankets which are priced higher for some reason. Then it hit me....baby blankets would be PERFECT! The right size, the right weight, and there was a much larger selection of colors and patterns!

It was even more fun after I got Jazz, because then I was fully able to color-coordinate their stuff....blue for Tango, pink for Jazz. I have a really nice selection now of baby blankets in their colors, and in the kind of materials that they have shown me they prefer. The added bonus is that I can get them at my local Ross at HUGE discounts. Plus, as I keep a blanket in each of their beds at all times, and they have a LOT of beds  baby blankets are the PERFECT size for the dog beds.

Thought I'd share, just in case there's anyone left out there who hasn't figured this out!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is all I have for my new ones as well. I was shocked seeing a really small microfleece "puppy" blanket at Petco for $20. WHAT??
I did spring for a couple of nice Carter's baby blankets but I also found some GREAT ones that are fleece with whip stitched edges at Walmart for like $4. They are rolled up and tied with ribbon and stacked on a shelf. Makes it easy to look for stuff for the girls while I am shopping for grandbaby things. 
I just checked the tag and the brand is Parent's Choice.

eta: We do not have Ross here (we have Marshalls and TJ Maxx) but I am a Ross shopping fool when we visit our Brentwood/Nashville kids. We will be there next month!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am trying NOT to go overboard on buying for my crew, but it's like having new babies....you can get addicted to all the "cute" products out there! I ended up going to the fabric store and buying the fleece (they had some really cute doggie patterns too!) and cutting it into appropriate sizes. This material needs no sewing, so it is super cheap and easy....a couple bucks per blanky, so I can have lots! 

Question thoughhas anyone bought the cuddle cup beds from GWLittle? they look wonderful, but are pricy (especially when you need 4). Don't want to waste my $$ if my homemade blankets are just as good.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> eta: We do not have Ross here (we have Marshalls and TJ Maxx) but I am a Ross shopping fool when we visit our Brentwood/Nashville kids. We will be there next month!


wOOt!!!! Fellow Nashvillian here! :hello1: Are you bringing your dogs?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Mel's chi's said:


> Question thoughhas anyone bought the cuddle cup beds from GWLittle? they look wonderful, but are pricy (especially when you need 4). Don't want to waste my $$ if my homemade blankets are just as good.


Speaking of Ross.........my store had a cuddle cup bed (though I don't know if it was the GW Little brand) which I bought for my dogs. I HATED it.  The opening kept folding in, and they'd end up sleeping ON the thing rather than in the bed itself.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Tink said:


> Speaking of Ross.........my store had a cuddle cup bed (though I don't know if it was the GW Little brand) which I bought for my dogs. I HATED it.  The opening kept folding in, and they'd end up sleeping ON the thing rather than in the bed itself.


I had wondered if it would be hard to crawl into, or if they stayed open enough to burrow into....thx for feedback!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tink said:


> wOOt!!!! Fellow Nashvillian here! :hello1: Are you bringing your dogs?


If my husband had his way, yes. Wouldn't that be fun for me, Hope and Ruby to meet up with you and your sweeties while we were there??

It is our granddaughter's first birthday so lots of activity and goings on. I felt that it would be too hectic since they are still, well, the definition of puppy!!!
I hated leaving them each time we went out to eat or shopping or to the birthday.
So, they will be staying home with their new babysitter. She has been with them once before. She is with a company here in town that does daily caregiving, medical injections/delivering medication while owners are at work, help transitioning new puppies while owners are at work and what we will need them for 2-3 times a year, in-home care giving. They just have a big slumber party! She is precious. She is a tiny, funny lady who is 70 and a retired teacher. The company has several caregivers we could use but she came specifically recommended by a friend. She LOVES the girls and understands their quirks, food, etc. It also means that I do not have to get them extra shots and things since they stay at home.

I KNOW he will want to take them as they get older and less unpredictable!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I use baby blankets too, i also have a cat cave for her bed she loves it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to only get baby blankets too, the doggie ones are way overpriced and not nearly as nice. Target has really nice baby blankets for a great price. Mine are burrowers so I now mainly use the Tiger Dreamz Trundle Beds/Snuggle sacks. I put them in their MS Beds and they LOVE them. They're super soft, and they come out fantastic in the wash, no pilling etc.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

My dogs' MOST FAVORITE material for blankets is the stuff that looks/feels like....um.....well, shoot! I don't even know how to describe it! Uh..sherpa maybe? I posted a pic on the photos forum, of Tango trying to sleep. The blanket he's snuggled under is the kind of material they like. I actually found, at Ross, two baby blankets that were blue or pink on the one side, and that incredibly soft sherpa material on the other. I was THRILLED! And at $5.00 a blanket, of COURSE I got one for each of the dogs! The rest of their blankets of that kind of material are neutral colors...creams, beiges and pastel greens.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have ten beds and they all have a blanket in them. I, too, started out buying the expensive doggie blankets, then thought of baby blankets as my brother's girlfriend was pregnant (she just had her baby Friday) and they are much cheaper. Also went to Target and got a bunch of the $4.00 ones, too. Right now, they have kicked most the blankets out of the beds and Ling Ling is sleeping on them. lol


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

We've got baby blankets too - Down my dads shop there is a red one with bones on it that I got from the £1 shop, but all the rest are baby blankets Ive picked up cheap, or been given by friends once their babys no longer use them! Pippi's favorite though is her pink baby blanket she got from her Secret Santa!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

You know what's really funny?

My daughter is pregnant and they just found out it's a boy. Yay for me because I have 6 grandchildren and they're all girls, so this is my first grandSON!!!!

Anyway, that's not what's funny. Here's what is: I found myself going through all Tango's doggie blankets looking for the ones he doesn't use any more, so I can give them to my daughter for the baby!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tink said:


> You know what's really funny?
> 
> My daughter is pregnant and they just found out it's a boy. Yay for me because I have 6 grandchildren and they're all girls, so this is my first grandSON!!!!
> 
> Anyway, that's not what's funny. Here's what is: I found myself going through all Tango's doggie blankets looking for the ones he doesn't use any more, so I can give them to my daughter for the baby!


That's ok, I took the onsies I used for Marmalade when she got spayed and wouldn't leave the stiches alone for the first couple of days, since she has no tail, I didn't have to make a hole, and gave them to my son for my granddaughter! After I washed it first of course. lol She ignored it when it was on and it was only for three days. And the ones I bought for Delilah I made sure to get a boy's pattern and gave them to my brother for his son.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I go to the local fabric store and get fleece. They have so many prints to choose from. You buy by the yard. Fleece does not have to be hemmed. A yard is 36X60" Instant blanket. You can cut it to the size you want for your different needs. Sometimes you have to cut the selvage edge off as it will be white with writing. 
I have gotten some really cute dog prints.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I go to thrift stores and buy baby blankets and even human blankets for them there. Usually just a few dollars or less


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

THank you for this advice I totally have to admit I didn't think of it at all...


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey also uses baby blankets, for the same reason most her mentioned - pet blankets are waaay tooo overpriced. I get 'em from TJMaxx, $5. I prefer getting the plush than the regular fleece. Hershey loooves how soft her blankets are!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am with all of you >>>unless I see a blanket specific to a chihuahua (pattern or print) I buy lots of baby blankets, and $3-$5 blankets @ walmarts, cvs, big lots, target or any where else I see cute ones. Best prices are fall/winter clearance sales. I don't even want to guess @ how many blankets I have, but they are in every bed, on the couch, across the back seat of the car and our cat post as well as a few other places.


----------



## evaptson (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a dog and his MOST FAVORITE material for blanket is snuggle..And I must say he feels too comfortable in snuggle blanket..


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Our Walmart had the $4 rolled up soft blankets, too, and I bought two of them. I've had baby blankets for many years for the dogs and tied fleece blankets in their snuggle beds. Lavender loves to burrow and my Bichon boy loves to be covered up, too. Any time I am sitting on the couch, both of them are with me and like to be cuddled up in blankets, no matter how warm or cold it is outside. I love it!


----------

